# GA16DE Best Maf / All Motor



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

Whats the best maf for a GA16DE All motor ?
This is my set-up:
1. 12:1 CR
2. Port and Polish head
3. Custom 280' cams
4. SR20DE (obd1) ECU (for tuned)
5. SR20DE injectors
6. Custom intake manifold and SR20DE low port TB (more short)
7. SS Header
8. 2.25 exhaust 
* I have a SR20DE Bored MAF, this maf is good for my set-up?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

alfsentra said:


> Whats the best maf for a GA16DE All motor ?
> This is my set-up:
> 1. 12:1 CR
> 2. Port and Polish head
> ...


I know this is an old post but I figured I;d respond. 

The bored MAF will be MORE than enough. Heck the unbored MAF and perhaps even a stock GA16 would support the power..... Just make sure the ECU is tuned for whatever MAF you are using. 

And if you have this car running let us know what kind of power it made.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

wes said:


> And if you have this car running let us know what kind of power it made.


Sure!!! no problem... Thanks!


----------

